

Inspiration for startup ideas - berky237

Have you checked this website? I just found it last week. People are sharing what they miss on the market so anyone can get inspired for their business: http://www.ideaswatch.com/
======
mapster
I don't agree with the solution. What you are looking for is a business
opportunity, not another widget idea. Opportunities must be found, measured,
studied, then a SOLUTION, or idea, can serve it.

Also, an idea without a profit model is less than worthless. As Mark Cuban
said "Ideas are like a-holes - everyone has one".

------
weirdcat
Ha, I was thinking of creating something pretty similar as my next project. Or
the next after that.

Thanks, you saved me a bunch of work! :)

By the way, gotta love the "Exclude sci-fi" checkbox.

------
instakill
Clickable <http://www.ideaswatch.com/>

------
OliverD
Never heard about it. But it looks pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.

